# ICT Major Qualifications and relevance for Computer Network and Systems Engineer



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I had a few clarifications on the ICT qualifications and what makes the cut. I did my B.Tech in Information Technology from India and working as a network engineer for the past 6 years. I am planning to apply under job code Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111.

Below are the list of subjects in each semester.

1st Sem

Technical Communication in English
Mathematics I
Physical Sciences -I
Basics of Civil Engineering
Basics of Mechanical Engineering
Computer Science
Engineering Drawing

2nd Sem

Technical Communication in English II
Mathematics II
Physical Sciences II
Basics of Electirical Engineering
Basics of Electronics and Communication Engineering
Engineering Drawing II
Practical- Physical Science Laboratory
Practical - Workshop and Drafting Laboratory
Practical - Computer Programming Laboratory

3rd Sem

Digital System Design
Display System Engineering
Principles of Communication
Computer Architecture
Data Structures and Algorithms
Mathematics III
System Programming Lab
Sigial System Design Lab

4th Sem

Microporcessor and Microcontroller Applications
Telecommunications Switching Techniques
Telecommunication System
Operating Systems
Databas Management Systems
Software Engineering
UNIX and RDBMS Lab
Telecommunications Engineering LAB

5th Sem

Digital Signal Processing
Computer Networks
Visual Programming
Object Oriented Anaysis and Design
Software Quality Management
Information Coding Techniques
CASE Tools Lab
Visial Programming LAB

6th Sem

TCP/IP and socket programming
Component Based Technology
Embedded Architeture
Multimedia Systems 
Mobile Communications
Web Technology
Multimedia Lab
Software Component Lab

7th Sem

Principals of Environmental Science and Engineering
Prefessional Ethics
High Performance Networks
Network Design Security and Management
Principles of Marketing and Management
Didtributed Computing
Networking lab
Software Development Lab

8th Sem 

Total Quality management
Data Mining and Warehousing
Comprehension
Project Work 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Here are my questions. 
Does this qualify as ICT major Qualification ?

I am thinking this would fall under an ICT qualification but ACS also says that my field of work should be closely related to the Qualification. But I am thinking only a 5 to 6 subjects were pure networking subjects and related to the work i do. 

Will this be a problem ?

Would really appreciate any inputs...

JJT


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a few clarifications on the ICT qualifications and what makes the cut. I did my B.Tech in Information Technology from India and working as a network engineer for the past 6 years. I am planning to apply under job code Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have any issues. Your BE degree is closely related to network Engineer so you should get a positive assessment for sure.


----------



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

*Major Headache on qualification relevance*

Hi fellow expats! I have a very urgent request and I appreciate if someone could please help me with an answer!

Can someone please give me an advise on whether or not my ICT topic loads are closely (65% as defined by ACS) related to to Computer Network and Systems, Network Analyst or Network Administrator:

*I reckon these topics that I had at my uni is kind of closely related to ANZSCO Network occupations:
*
Project Management
Network Management
Network Architecture
Computer Networks
Operating Systems
Fundamentals of Computing
Enterprise Systems	
Information & Comm.Tech
Info Technology Applications


*And I reckon these ones that I had at my uni are not closely related to Network (as per ACS ANZSCO description document)
*
Enterprise Security
Interactive Interface Design
Advanced Database
Software Engineering 2
Software Engineering 1
Application Development
Database & Concept. Modelling
Computer Programming 2
Web-Based Systems Development
Computer Programming 1




*ACS has published the follwing units that are closely related to ANZSCO networking occupations:
*
Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units: 
• Computer Communication 
• Computer Network Design 
• Computer Network management 
• Computer Network programming 
• Computer Network protocols 
• Data communications - (WAN, LAN) 
• Mobile technologies 
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS) 
• Wireless technologies - (Wireless Communication, Microwave Communication) 

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: 
• Assembler Languages - (Assembler Programming) 
• Client / Server related hardware and software 
• Computer Architecture 
• Computer Logic Design 
• Computer organization 
• Digital and signal processing 
• Digital circuits - (VLSI Design, Integrated Circuit Design) 
• Digital technology 
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, 
Computer Science I) 
• Microprocessors 
• Microwave technology 
• Network Component technologies 
• Network security 
• Optical communication technology 
• Peripherals and Interfacing 
• Project Management 
• Satellite communications 

Based On the above, I think that I can't satisfy enough units for my qualifications to be assessed as suitable to ANZSCO Networking occupations! what do you fellas think? 

Strange thing here is that the ACS had not included any Databases related units in their criteria for closely related units for Networking occupations!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

CyFi said:


> Hi fellow expats! I have a very urgent request and I appreciate if someone could please help me with an answer!
> 
> Can someone please give me an advise on whether or not my ICT topic loads are closely (65% as defined by ACS) related to to Computer Network and Systems, Network Analyst or Network Administrator:
> 
> ...


What was finally awarded to you ? A degree , Diploma or wat

Regards


----------



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

prseeker said:


> What was finally awarded to you ? A degree , Diploma or wat
> 
> Regards


Hi prseeker. 

I was awarded with a Bachelor Degree (3yrs) from an Australian University. I satisfy enough ICT content for a 3 years bachelor degree, but still not sure if 65% of those ICT units that I passed are closely related to ANZSCO networking occupations!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

CyFi said:


> I am awarded with a Bachelor Degree (3yrs) from an Australian University.


Course content is surely is of ICT Degree with Major in Computing (15 Points) , just make sure your R&R matches with job code description .

Regards 
PD


----------



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Course content is surely is of ICT Degree with Major in Computing (15 Points) , just make sure your R&R matches with job code description .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Thanks prseeker. I know that I have enough ICT units in my degree, and thus it can be deemed with a major in computing, but my question is I'm not sure if 65% of my ICT content is closely related to ANZSCO networking occupations or not! 

Have you had a look at my previous post? I listed my ICT contents but apparently less than 65% of them is related to ANZSCO Networking occupations. Again, I'm not sure about this. It might be better if someone else can comment on this except myself!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

CyFi said:


> Thanks prseeker. I know that I have enough ICT units in my degree, and thus it can be deemed with a major in computing, but my question is I'm not sure if 65% of my ICT content is closely related to ANZSCO networking occupations or not!
> 
> Have you had a look at my previous post? I listed my ICT contents but apparently less than 65% of them is related to ANZSCO Networking occupations. Again, I'm not sure about this. It might be better if someone else can comment on this except myself!


They assess that whether your degree is equivalent to ICT Degree with Majors in Computers or not . In your case it is.

Talking about match with ANZSCO code , its the job duties and responsibilities which should match . 
Because ACS is 2 things 1st your education (in your case it fits the bill) and 2nd your SKILL SET (What kind of exp u have and whether its matching with that particular job code or not)


Regards 
PD


----------



## naveenb.85 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Skill assessment*

What was ur qualification assessed as. Did ur bachelors degree get assessed with 65% related to computer networks ??


----------



## chinchuntes (Oct 31, 2014)

*Help needed PRSEEKER*

PRSEEKER,

please i will also like you help to put me through the right path. 

I have hold a BSc in Computer Science and have 6 years experience working as a telecoms engineer specifically expert on wireless technologies(2g,3g and lte). my job requires me to make use of unix,linux and windows os. i do work on sun and hp servers too. i hold oca, ocp, pmp and ssgb certification. 

My plan is to go for the 189 visa class asssess via ACS as Computer network and system engineer. 

My problem now is my employer ref might emphasize more on my wireless skills.

please advice.

you can reach me via mail: chinchuntesatgmaildotcom

anyone reading this can also help.

Thanks.


----------



## remyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi guys/ladies,

I was wondering should I try for Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111) under 189 visa.

My age is 30 which equate to 30 points.
I have a Bachelor of Computer Sciences with University of Wollongong which I obtained in Singapore but, accredited by Australia. That secures 15 points. The date of the certificate 19 May 2014.

So the tricky part is work experience. Currently, I am working as a product engineer for 1year 6 months since 1st April 2013. My past work experience is under Military which will be listed as classified job scope but, my current job scope is closely related to my past experience. I have been with the Military for 7 years 6 months since September 2005. Will I be entitled to the points for work experience?

Thanks for all the help in advance...


----------



## vishal.ksain (Aug 5, 2016)

*189 Visa catagory*

Hi,

I have 8+ years of experience starting from System Administrator, System Engineer, Sr.System Engineer, Team Lead/consultant and now working as a Associate Architect in Infrastructure Services. My core Competence is Microsoft Windows Server Administration, Microsoft Azure Cloud and Windows IIS Web Services. I am looking to apply under 189 (Independent Skill Visa) for Computer Network and System Engineer category. 

My Educational qualification is ITI 2 years regular diploma in Information Technology & electronics, 1 and half year diploma in Computer Hardware and Networking. I also have MCP, MCSE/MCSA 2003, MCITP 2008 Server certification from Microsoft. I have done my 3 years correspondence Graduation/Bachelors in Arts.

My question is Will I be eligible for applying visa under Computer Network and system engineer category. Will my Assessment be successful of will It get failed because of my educational qualification as i don't have bachelors degree in Computers/IT?

Regards,
Vishal (<*SNIP*>) *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## airgsingh (Sep 9, 2016)

*ACS Assessment Result for ANZSCO Code (263111)*

Hello Everyone,

I see you guys are very active, therefore I am choosing to post some crucial information for all to understand and help each other with there experiences.

I have applied for ACS assessment under general skill ANZSCO Code (263111) i.e for computer network and systems engineer.

ACS has asked me to apply for RPL with a extra 200$ fees. RPL is needed when Your qualifications does not meet the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

Now my query is that I have my qualification as below:-

Education Qualification 
- B.com Pass School Of Open Learning ( Delhi University)- Completed in 2007 ( 3 years - part time )
- Post Graduation Diploma in IT From Symbiosis Centre of Distance Learning - Completed in 2010 ( 2 years - part time )
- CCIE Security ( i.e is Valid and active )- Passed in Jan 2011

Work Experience:- 

From Aug, 2007 - Till Date i.e 9 years ( which is Closely Related and it it relevant work experience to my Nominated Skill )
*
Question:-*

Based on Immigration-Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants, I understand that my assessment* falls under Diploma and Vendor Certification criteria *and* NOT the Non ICT Diploma or Higher* and therefore I am totally confused why I have been asked to submit an Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL) i.e The RPL application is for applicants with qualifications with no or insufficient ICT, or applicants having no tertiary qualifications ?

*All, please check the below reference and share your experience as what ? shall I do or how ? can this be reassessed by ACS on the same terms.
*

*Reference from :- Immigration-Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.
*
Diploma and Vendor Certification

-If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
- If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Non ICT Diploma or Higher
- If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.

*Point No 9 from Immigration-Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.*

9. VENDOR CERTIFICATIONS
The following vendor certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. Please upload your vendor certification in the qualification section of the online application form. ( Which I have done )

Cisco Certifications
The following list outlines Cisco Certifications accepted by the ACS. Certifications must be valid at the time of submitting the skills assessment and display the validation date.

Cisco Professional:
 Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP) - All tracks
 Cisco Certified Design Professional (CCDP)
 Cisco Certified Voice Professional (CCVP)
 Cisco Certified Security Professional (CCSP)
 Cisco Certified Internetwork Professional (CCIP)

Cisco Expert:
* Cisco Certified Internetworking Expert (CCIE) - All tracks ( I fall under this Category I my case it is CCIE Security )*
 Cisco Certified Design Expert (CCDE)

Cisco Architect:
 Cisco Certified Architect



Thanks very much for your time. I look forward to hearing from you all.

Best,
airgsingh


----------

